# SSD dans  MacBookPro9,2



## xavax (16 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais installer un SSD dans mon macbook pro 9,2 qui rame beaucoup.
D'après vous est ce utile sur ce type de machine ? J'ai lu un peu de tout et n'importe quoi sur ce sujet du coup je suis pommé. Faut il laisser le DD d'origine et replacer le drive par un SSD ? 
Ou me conseillez vous d'acheter ce produit et surtout ou trouver le bon tuto ? 

voici ces caractéristiques :
MacBook Pro (13-inch, Mid 2012)
PROCESSEUR 2,5 GHz Intel Core i5
Mémoire 4 Go 1600 MHz DDR 3
Graphisme Intel HD Graphics 4000 1536 Mo

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Sly54 (16 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Triple oui pour le SSD : tu as du SATA III dans ta machine, tu pourras bénéficier de toute la rapidité du SSD.
Pour les tutos de démontage --> iFixit.com (je te laisse chercher la page pour ta machine)
Ajouter de l aRAM à ta machine sera aussi bénéfique. Vu que tu as actuellement 4 Go de RAM (2 barrettes de 2 Go), tu pourrais passer à 10 Go (tu achètes 1 barrette de 8 Go), ou bien à 8 Go (tu achètes deux barrettes de 4 Go)…

Ensuite, le choix de laisser le dd dedans (pour Time machine par exemple) t'appartient


----------



## xavax (16 Janvier 2018)

Merci pour cette reponse. Et les kit SSD vous les achetez ou ? Crucial ?


----------



## Locke (16 Janvier 2018)

xavax a dit:


> MacBook Pro (13-inch, Mid 2012)


Donc chez iFixit tu as un excellent tutoriel de démontage/remontage... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/MacBook_Pro_13"_Unibody_Mid_2012

Première option : changement du disque d'origine... https://fr.ifixit.com/Guide/Remplacement+du+disque+dur+du+MacBook+Pro+13-Inch+Unibody+Mid+2012/10378
Deuxième option : ajout d'un second disque dur... https://fr.ifixit.com/Guide/Installation+d'un+second+SSD+dans+le+MacBook+Pro+13-Inch+Unibody+mi-2012/13787



xavax a dit:


> Et les kit SSD vous les achetez ou ? Crucial ?


Ca dépend ce que tu souhaites faire ? Changer le disque dur d'origine ou en ajouter un autre ?


----------



## xavax (16 Janvier 2018)

vous achetez sur ifix directement ?
Une fois le DD installé, on fait comment pour reinstallé le systeme ? Car normalement il y a une partition cachée sur le DD d'origine ? 
 sont top les Tuto ! merci


----------



## Locke (16 Janvier 2018)

xavax a dit:


> vous achetez sur ifix directement ?


Pour ma part, il vaut mieux pour les barrettes mémoires et un SSD les acheter chez Crucial.


xavax a dit:


> Une fois le DD installé, on fait comment pour reinstallé le systeme ? Car normalement il y a une partition cachée sur le DD d'origine ?


Le mieux est de télécharger la version de macOS que tu souhaites installer et qui se trouvera dans le dossier Applications _(pense à en faire une copie dans un disque USB)_.

Tu installes ton nouveau SSD dans un boitier USB 3.0, tu le connectes à ton MBP, tu lances Utilitaire de disque, tu sélectionnes ton SSD, tu fais un clic sur Effacer en sélectionnant Schéma de partition GUID. Ensuite, tu lances depuis le dossier Applications la version de macOS que tu as téléchargé, tu sélectionnes ton SSD comme destination. Il ne restera plus qu'à faire l'échange des disques durs.

Bien entendu, il faudra avant de faire tout cela penser à sauvegarder tes données personnelles, soit avec Time Machine, soit en faisant un clone avec Carbon Copy Cloner ou SuperDuper!, histoire de ne pas rester à la rue en cas de problème.


----------



## Sly54 (16 Janvier 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Bien entendu, il faudra avant de faire tout cela penser à sauvegarder tes données personnelles, soit avec Time Machine, soit en faisant un clone avec Carbon Copy Cloner ou SuperDuper!, histoire de ne pas rester à la rue en cas de problème.


Pas forcément besoin vu que xavax peut installer l'OS sur le SSD externe (comme tu lui as suggéré).
Du coup le dd interne contient toutes les données. Et xavax peut se contenter de ses sauvegardes habituelles…


----------



## xavax (16 Janvier 2018)

Il faut que je me trouve un boitier pas trop cher pour brancher le SSD en usb.

Vous me conseillez de monter a combien en RAM ? je suis à 4.
Apparemment ds ce mac j'ai une barrette de 4GO. Du coup j'en reprends une de 4GO ou 2 de 8GO ? 152eur les 8X2
ou si je prends une seule 4go 43eur. Si ca vaut vraiment le coup autant passer à 16.
Pour le SSD il y a 2 modèles 1 To mais je ne comprends pas la différence entre les 2. Il y en a un à 260 et l'autre à 290€.
Sinon il y a le 500 mais aussi 2 modèles. Que feriez vous ?


----------



## xavax (16 Janvier 2018)

Et la nappe je l'achete sur ifixit ?


----------



## Sly54 (16 Janvier 2018)

Pour la RAM, à toi de voir selon tes besoins. Dans la plupart des cas, 8 Go c'est déjà bien.
Après, tu peux acheter par ex. une barrette de 8 Go, tu passeras ainsi à 10 Go et si tu as besoin plus tard, tu pourras acheter de nouveau 1 barrette.

Pour la nappe, iFixit ou MacWay. Compte une cinquantaine d'€


----------



## xavax (16 Janvier 2018)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pour la RAM, à toi de voir selon tes besoins. Dans la plupart des cas, 8 Go c'est déjà bien.
> Après, tu peux acheter par ex. une barrette de 8 Go, tu passeras ainsi à 10 Go et si tu as besoin plus tard, tu pourras acheter de nouveau 1 barrette.
> 
> Pour la nappe, iFixit ou MacWay. Compte une cinquantaine d'€


Ok, je n'avais pas pensé a ca pour la barrette. J'ai cru qu'il fallait mettre les 2 memes... Bon conseil ! merci. Et pour le boitier usb ? une adresse ?


----------



## Sly54 (16 Janvier 2018)

J'ai acheté mes boitiers chez Amazon, de marque Inateck, 11,99 € (de mémoire)


----------



## xavax (18 Janvier 2018)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'ai acheté mes boitiers chez Amazon, de marque Inateck, 11,99 € (de mémoire)


Il fera l'affaire celui ci ? https://www.amazon.fr/Inateck-FE200...516268445&sr=8-1&keywords=Inateck+boitier+ssd


----------



## Locke (18 Janvier 2018)

Tu as aussi celui-ci avec un interrupteur… https://www.amazon.fr/Inateck-Boîtier-externe-Compatible-Windows/dp/B00DW374W4?th=1

J'utilise aussi ce modèle-là… https://www.amazon.fr/Optimisé-compatible-Inateck-Boîtier-externe/dp/B00KW4T69A …pas de vis à installer, on glisse le SSD et on ferme.


----------



## xavax (18 Janvier 2018)

j'essaye de commander la nappe, mais je ne la trouve pas sur le store européen https://fr.ifixit.com/Store/Mac/MacBook-Pro-13-Inch-Unibody-Hard-Drive-Bracket/IF163-010-2 je peux commander sur ce store la quand meme ?


----------



## Locke (18 Janvier 2018)

xavax a dit:


> MacBook Pro (13-inch, Mid 2012)


Ce serait donc ce modèle là… https://everymac.com/systems/apple/...re-i5-2.5-13-mid-2012-unibody-usb3-specs.html

Si tu vas sur le site de chez MacWay, on trouve ceci… https://www.macway.com/fr/product/1...ple-macbook-pro-13-821-1480-a-2012-a1278.html …attention, ne t'emballe pas, il va falloir impérativement que tu téléphones et que l'on te confirme que cette nappe est bien compatible avec ton modèle. Sinon, on te donnera la bonne référence et le prix qui peut passer du simple au double, voir le triple. Eh oui, ce type de nappe SATA n'est pas bon marché.


----------



## xavax (18 Janvier 2018)

je vais essayer d'acheter sur le store US ifixit non ?


----------



## Locke (18 Janvier 2018)

xavax a dit:


> je vais essayer d'acheter sur le store US ifixit non ?


Essaye chez MacWay, beaucoup de membres passent par ce site que l'on connait depuis très longtemps.


----------

